# Got to Love it!



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/905295/16

Warms ones heart to see Sheriffs upholding the US Constitution to defy libtards with tactics that they use that do not even have a constitutional basis as shall not be infringed.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It is good to know that the sheriffs are not being boot-licks across the country. They need to defy idiot laws, and keep the ATF and FBI on a leash.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

"A Law repugnant to the Constitution is void."

........................................---_Marbury v. Madison_, 1803


----------

